# Filter by tags?



## T-Husky (Jan 16, 2014)

I am wondering if FA is ever going to enable users to filter all art according to customized lists of tags, similar to sites like http://derpiboo.ru ?

I ask because this is a feature I want to see implemented at some point, more than any other feature I can think of, existing or speculative.

How it works: you are able to create one or more custom tag filters, then either add or exclude tags from the filter, so that when you click on the watch tab it shows only art that meets your filter's criteria. The kind of tags available are content ratings, artist name, subject, and characters... most tags are user-created and many have functional aliases. On FA there could be additional tags for media type, species, or anything else that is relevant.

This is a feature I strongly want because I consider the current '+watch' feature very antiquated; it lets me see ALL new art by artists I watch, but this is not very useful if I am only interested in seeing art of certain subject matters.
There are very few artists who create art that is 100% of subject matters that interest me, and in most cases I am only interested in a very small minority of their art and I find the rest too distasteful to justify watching them.
This is sad, because it means I miss out on seeing quite a bit of art I would enjoy. I realize that ultimately it is my choice to watch or not to watch someone, but a properly implemented tag-filter system would solve this dilemma for me, and would generally be of great benefit to the whole FA userbase.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 16, 2014)

Given the rather... exotic fetshes that some people have this should really be implemented. Because right now you have to either block ALL adult/mature content or unblock it and deal with the consequences (such as disgusting shitty diapers XP). That is far from ideal.
But hasn't this feature been on the to do list for ages now, along with all the other new things like folders or the new UI?


----------



## T-Husky (Jan 16, 2014)

Filtering by tags is ideal from all perspectives, both for those who want to see specific fetishes and those who specifically wish to avoid them.

Surely this feature isnt asking too much in the technical department? we already have a search feature that operates on tags... it allows for searches based upon multiple tags and categories, though Im not sure if it can exclude certain tags from a search... and could it truly be that difficult to re-purpose it to reference a text field or table containing a list of user defined tags? there is at least one functioning example of such a list I can think of; the block list under account management > profile info.


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 16, 2014)

There a few (hundred) fundamental problems with implementing the system on FA. Assuming the site will ever be able to support the function, too many submissions exist without tags - This is because tagging has only been around for... 2 or 3 years? The search is probably 2 years old as well. Additionally, even after tagging was added, it was not enforced. Tags are often intentionally misleading as well.

Also, this feature is highly demanding from the technical department:* Because it doesn't exist.*


----------



## StarkHusky (Aug 20, 2014)

-moved into suggestion box-


----------



## Sangie (Mar 10, 2015)

Sites that came after FA that have this

SoFurry.com
Weasyl.com
Inkbunny.net

Please catch up <3


----------

